# Discount Bluetooth iPad keyboard



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.orderborder.com/deal.php?deal=MzU5

This is tempting....
although the poor English and lack of brand are a little concerning...

"Product Features:

1. The Bluetooth keyboard of ipad is the world's thinnest,and it is just 16.5mm after the merger with ipad.single thickness of Bluetooth keyboard of iapd is only 11mm, the machine weight just 280 grams, so that it is the world's best carry-on performance Bluetooth keyboard.

2.Maximum Scissor keyboard is designed for ipad,the keyboard pitch to 16.6mm. Chocolate-style kecap's design allow users to experience a more good sense compared to other Bluetooth keyboard.Undoubtedly,the experience of mobile Bluetooth keyboard is the best.

3. Enclosure made of aluminium alloys is used to make the machine more attractive,fashionable,more integration with ipad native.

4. The Bluetooth keyboard of ipad can be used just by a move

ment to place ipad on the slot of machine,and is the world's most convenient to use

5. Two magnet's sleep function which designed to put pros and cons of the machine to achieve the sleep function is making the use more casual"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> This is tempting....
> although the poor English and lack of brand are a little concerning...


Indeed...I'll let someone else be the guinea pig.

Betsy


----------

